# Greetings.



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

This is my first night posting here, and it seems interesting enough that I may stick around.

I'm an INTP, with some fairly eccentric beliefs and interests, hopefully we will have some interesting conversations!

Well met, I hope.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Well met indeed. You will be a good addition to the army of eccentrics that I've been amassing. 

Welcome to the PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Can I be in the army of eccentrics, too, Trope? Pleeeeeeease?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

snail said:


> Can I be in the army of eccentrics, too, Trope? Pleeeeeeease?


Certainly snail. 

Surreal too, if he'll join. His ability to post nonsensical things is nearly unrivaled.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, Surreal Breakfast is a total nut. I find him amusing.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the house of horrors and fluffly bunny wabbits.. Oh, wait no, that is down the street.. This is the personality cafe, ENJOY :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings BenW! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our forums. The forum has been opened for 3 weeks and let me tell you that we have numerous threads that you can participate in that have interesting conversation.:wink:


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings! :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome!  
Haha, it seems like this site is pretty much all INFPs, INFJs, and INTPs, hehe


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Trope said:


> Certainly snail.
> 
> Surreal too, if he'll join. His ability to post nonsensical things is nearly unrivaled.


Woah, thanks dude. Any papers I need to sign??, or do eccentrics dismiss paper??, I bet they do


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

You could sign body parts. Here's a leg that I found nearby your exploded ice-cream truck/clown car.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure, but you'd have to sign it in human blood in order for the contract to be binding.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Contracts? Oh you think so darkly for an idealist. How's the serial killer doing?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my bloody GOD!!!!, this sounds like a sick/horrible "eccentric army" and I wont have anything to do with it!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That was a demented response to my innocent wish! Besides, it didn't meet the qualifications. Someone who was "perfectly nice" wouldn't be a serial killer. You did legitimately get my head on a stake in the word association thread, though.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

We have tea, biscuits and cake!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That's still not goonna bring back my ice-cream truck/clown car. :crying:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to the gang! :crazy:


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey welcome!


----------

